# Fehlern bei Servern mit Apostroph



## codpixdeto (13. März 2005)

Ahoi,

ich möcht euch auf folgende Fehler hinweisen die bei Servern entstehn die ein Apostroph ( => dieses zeichen => ' ) im Namen haben.

Fehler beim Visitenkarten Link, öffent sich nicht da das Apostroph den Variableausdruck schon früher beendet.

Lösungsvorschlag:
1) alle server mit ' prasen lassen als wäre kein ' da, Sprich aus Mal'Ganis wird MalGanis oder ' durch ` ersetzen.
2) %5C%27 <- wäre ein Vorschlag von Firefox, aber der funktioniert nur bedingt, besser ersteres.

Fehler bei den Visitenkarten selbst:
Werden beim Firefox überhaupt nicht angezeigt, da Firefox das ' durch %5C%27 ersetztz und das natürlich nicht auffindbar auf dem Server ist, siehe o.a. Lösungsvorschlag


Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen: nice Arbeit, war besteimmt en haufen aufwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ihr die Bugs noch fixt ist alles palleti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adhome (13. März 2005)

Ich hab als Server Kil'jeaden und es hinbekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
[url=http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=3&sub=2&showchar=adhome&showguild=&server=Kil%27Jaeden&search=suchen][img]http://black-legion.info/cards/Kil%B4Jaeden/adhome-1.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## adhome (13. März 2005)

Es gibt aber ein andres Problem mit dem Link zu den Vesitenkarten auf wo die Karten zur Auswahl stehen:
http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...n&search=suchen


```
javascript:NewWindow('cards.php?server=Kil'Jaeden&name=adhome','cards','width=500,height=600,scrollbars=yes')
```

Man sieht schnell, dass hinter kil das Script zuende ist und einen Fehler ausgibt.

Wird wohl nicht der letzte Fehler sein, den dieses Zeichen verursacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: der Link 

```
http://www.black-legion.info/cards.php?server=Kil%B4Jaeden&name=adhome
```
geht.  Der Browser kommt also mit %B4 am besten klar


----------



## codpixdeto (15. März 2005)

nun jud, man brauch leider etwas phatasie um an seine karte dran zu kommen, ich mein erfahrene benutzer wissen wies geht, aber ich denk, nicht jeder kommt auf die Idee oder hat das wissen.

sollte man vielleicht dennoch in erwägung ziehn es zu ändern, in der Zeit von MySQL dürfte das kein Problem sein ein Server festzulegen das er MalGanis heißt aber Mal'Ganis geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem super arbeit vom Team *daumenhoch*

*edit*
noch eine Problemlösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Server die gefunden werden bzw. die Server die von den Spielern eingetragen werden in eine extra Tabelle eintragen lassen und ID's verteilen, das macht das ganze noch besser und merzt einige Fehler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, find ich zumindest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (15. März 2005)

Hallo Codpixdeto

Der Herold wird im Zusammenhang mit dem Umzug auf blasc.de vollkommen überarbeitet, dann werden auch die Probleme mit den Sonderzeichen behoben sein.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## codpixdeto (15. März 2005)

jippeee *indieluftspring* *g*
kay gut zu wissen, aber dank %B4 gehts ja vorerst mal ^^


----------

